# Zeitschleifen-Filme wie Edge of Tomorrow



## Hänschen (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mal ein paar Zeitschleifenfilme zusammengetragen:

- Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
- 12:01
- Source Code
- Edge of Tomorrow 
- Timecrimes - Mord ist nur eine Frage der Zeit
- Retroactive - Gefangene der Zeit (ich meine gesehen zu haben die UK-Version sei günstiger)
- Slipstream - Im Schatten der Zeit
- Und täglich grüßt der Weihnachtsmann
- Repeaters - Tödliche Zeitschleife
- Triangle - Die Angst kommt in Wellen


Verwandte Filme:

- Butterfly Effect 1
- Alles eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Mühen,

ich persönlich suche aber eher zur Zeit nach Sci-Fi + Thriller/ Action, so wie "Prometeus" (nur mit einer logisch/ verständlichen Story), "Sunshine", "Lost in Space", oder so vom Schlage "Stargate Universe", den hochgelobten Film "Gravity" fand ich den dramatischen Teil ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## Hänschen (11. Oktober 2014)

Guck bei Amazon nach ScienceFiction und sortier nach Erscheinungsjahr oder nach Bewertung.

Ich kenne da noch Oblivion, After Earth, Starship Troopers - Invasion.


----------



## Fried_Knight (13. Oktober 2014)

Event Horizon – Am Rande des Universums


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Tipps, da werde ich mal ausschau(en)


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2014)

Bei "Event Horizon" kommen aber meines Wissens keine Zeitschleifen vor.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. Oktober 2014)

Bezog sich auf mein Post 

Edge of Tomorrow hat mir sehr gefallen, danke für den Tipp Hänschen, den hätte ich sonst ignoriert.


----------



## Hänschen (12. November 2014)

"Knowing - Die Zukunft endet jetzt"   mit Nicolas Cage sollte noch erwähnt werden ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2014)

Was mir mit Zeit spontan einfällt wäre "Deja-vu", zwar keine Zeitschleifen im direkten Sinne aber durchaus etwas nicht-linearer.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. November 2014)

12 Monkeys, die Mutter aller Zeitschleifenfilme. 

Looper gehört auch noch mit rein.


----------



## Hänschen (4. Juni 2017)

Bei den Anime gibt es einige Zeit-Filme 

Zum Beispiel "Steins Gate" oder "Re:Zero".


----------



## MetallSimon (4. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht 
Dark By Noon - Der Zeitreisende 
habe ich aber selber noch nicht geschaut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2017)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Bei den Anime gibt es einige Zeit-Filme



Ja, da kenn ich auch was, "Das Mädchen das durch die Zeit sprang" oder so ähnlich...


----------



## EfimBakrilov18101974 (8. August 2017)

Sci-Fi-Abenteuer, Alieninvasion, Zeitschleife, Alle


----------



## xNeo92x (14. August 2017)

Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askaban


----------



## HisN (14. August 2017)

Naked (Bräutigam in Zeitschleife). Weiß jetzt aber nicht ob der toll ist oder nicht. Noch nicht gesehen^^


----------



## Kiryu (14. August 2017)

Beim Thema Zeitschleife kann ich noch "Predestination" (mit Ethan Hawke) und "Timecrimes – Mord ist nur eine Frage der Zeit" empfehlen.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## HisN (14. August 2017)

Wenn man weiter Ausholt auch noch Looper und Arrival.


----------



## Grestorn (14. August 2017)

"Paycheck" fehlt hier vielleicht noch. Ist zwar keine Loop aber nahe dran und für mich eine schöne Demonstration für Zeit-Paradoxen. Außerdem mag ich die Stories von Philip K. Dick. 

Auch wenn "Déjà Vu" bereits als Titel gefallen ist, so war damit sicherlich nicht die TNG Folge "Cause and Effect" gemeint (die im deutschen Déjà Vu heißt), die eine klassische Timeloop ist, a la Murmeltier.


----------

